# What have you caught up in your snow blower?



## Snowcone (Jul 17, 2013)

Over the years and with various snow blowers, I have run over christmas light extension cords. The snow blower ate the cord around the auger a bunch of times before I could shut it off. Had to cut the cord out, buy a new extension cord and thankfully no damage to the snow blower. Also, rolled up newspapers. Buried under the snow from the day before paper delivery. No damage to the snow blower but the paper was pretty much confetti. A throw rug, the type you put in front of a door. Yep.. Good ol snow blower never flinched but the rug looked a lot smaller. I'm sure I am forgetting a few but this should get the snowball rolling.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

my neighbors rubber door mat with my toro 2450. the machine never missed a beat. the mat came out unharmed and so did my toro


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Those newspaper are ok when they are dry, but when they have been wet, and then freeze, they become Pykrete, I swear.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pykrete


----------



## scipper77 (Dec 4, 2013)

Hit a pile of bungee chords yesterday. Lots of thumping but easy to remove after the initial panic.


----------



## darcy32171 (Nov 28, 2013)

LOL, I can tell this is going to be a good thread. Pics would even make it better lol.
My first year owning one and have not got anything....the lawnmower is another story, lets just say I am on my 3rd water nozzle/sprayer.


----------



## Garnetmica (Oct 27, 2013)

One extension cord but I caught it quickly. The cord still looked good but I tossed it anyway.


----------



## Rockproof (Jan 12, 2013)

DOH! I cleared most of my property obstructions yesterday...

A large, frozen dogs stuffy toy in my Powerlite when doing my deck. Stopped that little Toro dead. Yanked the stuffy out of the auger paddles and she started right back up no damage...

A supplemental rubber drain line off of my downspout (looks like a pool filter hose) in my Honda HS80. Wound the drain line up around the auger like a yoyo string until I cut the engine 10 minutes later with a pocket knife and I was back in business. Short one drain line but the Honda didn't even notice...


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Ate up a floor mat from an 89 Buick Skylark. No damage.


----------



## darcy32171 (Nov 28, 2013)

micah68kj said:


> Ate up a floor mat from an 89 Buick Skylark. No damage.


 What??? Did you think you would just open the driver`s and passenger`s doors and drive right through without incident? roflmao


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

Last winter after the blizzard, I was blowing my rear walk way to my oil fill. Not living at my house do to the fire. some rodent made a home under my the walk and pushed a brick up. Broke a shear pin and ate a belt.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Found a small broom that was left on the back patio
Almost got a welcome mat at the bottom of the front steps.


----------



## Snowcone (Jul 17, 2013)

Rockproof said:


> DOH! I cleared most of my property obstructions yesterday...
> 
> A large, frozen dogs stuffy toy in my Powerlite when doing my deck. Stopped that little Toro dead. Yanked the stuffy out of the auger paddles and she started right back up no damage...
> 
> A supplemental rubber drain line off of my downspout (looks like a pool filter hose) in my Honda HS80. Wound the drain line up around the auger like a yoyo string until I cut the engine 10 minutes later with a pocket knife and I was back in business. Short one drain line but the Honda didn't even notice...


Yeah that reminds me of another one. 

My dogs small squeak toy. Its a fluffy little fox that squeaks when squeezed. That thing made a muffled thump and a squeaaaakkkk as it sailed through the air for a touchdown. No damage to the snowblower but the squeak toy looked a little ruff.


----------



## powerwrench (Aug 29, 2013)

a rubber mat and a garden gnome twice with my toro s200 and it still ran like a champ the gnomes didn't make it but for that snowblower its like that saying from revenge of the pink panther when duty calls you've got bulls.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

darcy32171 said:


> What??? Did you think you would just open the driver`s and passenger`s doors and drive right through without incident? roflmao


Well, it seemed like a good idea at the time.


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

A golf ball at my dad's, sounded like a bomb went of as it got bound up in the impeller and threw it about 40 feet away. I had no idea what happened until I looked out on the lawn and saw this nice shinny golf ball sitting on top of 18 inches of snow. Had to "massage" the impeller back to shape, but the MTD snowflite kept chugging along. 
Then I ripped the 2 inch brass water main cap off my aunts driveway with my Ariens, luckily I got it shut down quick and it stayed in the augers, never reached the impeller. Bent shear pin, back in business. Not sure what the water authority said about their broke cap though...??
Oh, and of course the morning paper, think we all have done one of those, right?


----------



## scipper77 (Dec 4, 2013)

I hit a rock that was part on my landscaping about 6-8 inches in diameter. It cracked but didn't do any damage. I must have got the auger shut down pretty quickly. 

Also a wooden shovel handle that my kids broke the shovel off of and left the handle partially in the grass and partially in the driveway. By chance I was taking a cut across the driveway behind a car and it was fed in straight. My Ariens chewed up the tip of that handle with no problems. 

I don't think either the rock or the shovel handle made it to the impeller. Well a few pieces if the handle did but after the augers had broken them up enough to pass.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I did the newspaper thing and made quite a mess. Also picked up a chunk of concrete about the size of a baseball. It didn't get much air, but it did roll about 30 feet. No damage though.


----------



## HJames (Oct 28, 2013)

Clearing with my father in laws blower last year I ran into an old 1/2 ton jack that I had sitting next to my trash barrels. Broke both shear bolts, quick replacement and I was back to it, needless to say I don't leave any heavy trash on the ground anymore.


----------



## Mr Fixit (Nov 19, 2013)

After 30 years my machine has eaten lots of strange items. I'll relate only the comedies. Was doing my semi driver neighbors driveway and got his brand new extension cord. It ate it up zip, got the thing going at high speed in the impeller then fired the male end towards North Dakota. Last I saw the end was traveling up near the 50 foot mark flat out level.
Another time I'm doing another neighbors driveway and kids had dragged the Christmas decoration extension on the driveway. All of a sudden the reindeer and sleigh started bounding across my neighbor's lawn some 35 feet away, bearing down on me in leaps and bounds. 
In Canada people plug there cars in but often over a city sidewalk. Illegal but done anyways. So when snow blowing front sidewalks one stares at the front grill of parked cars for a plugged in car's block heater. Side cutters are a good pocket tool to carry snow blowing. 
Worse was a 6 inch x5/8" bolt. The impact knocked all the snow off the fences for three houses attached to each other when it hit.


----------



## SteveM (Dec 17, 2013)

Last winter it was the garden hose, sliced right through it in a few places.

Also did the newspaper once. It was lodged in there pretty good and wasn't coming out without a fight, so I poured warm water on it to turn it back into pulp, problem solved.


----------



## darcy32171 (Nov 28, 2013)

Mr Fixit said:


> After 30 years my machine has eaten lots of strange items. I'll relate only the comedies. Was doing my semi driver neighbors driveway and got his brand new extension cord. It ate it up zip, got the thing going at high speed in the impeller then fired the male end towards North Dakota. Last I saw the end was traveling up near the 50 foot mark flat out level.
> Another time I'm doing another neighbors driveway and kids had dragged the Christmas decoration extension on the driveway. All of a sudden the reindeer and sleigh started bounding across my neighbor's lawn some 35 feet away, bearing down on me in leaps and bounds.
> In Canada people plug there cars in but often over a city sidewalk. Illegal but done anyways. So when snow blowing front sidewalks one stares at the front grill of parked cars for a plugged in car's block heater. Side cutters are a good pocket tool to carry snow blowing.
> Worse was a 6 inch x5/8" bolt. The impact knocked all the snow off the fences for three houses attached to each other when it hit.


 LMAO. I was waiting to hear: Caught the extension cord and ripped the newly placed xmas house lights off the house.


----------



## mrplow (Jan 27, 2013)

Set of metal bbq tongs on the back deck.They wrapped around the auger drive shaft and had to be unravelled to remove them.Don't think they made it to the impeller as they were ties up at the auger.No damage that I can see or hear!


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Garnetmica said:


> One extension cord but I caught it quickly. The cord still looked good but I tossed it anyway.


Same here. I was sure I had cleared it, but it must have hooked on the skid. Because I was watching for it, I caught it quick.


----------



## Kestral (Dec 22, 2013)

Ok I will play.... Picked up my 5 year old sons GI Joe and it went right out the shoot of my fathers Arians that GI went about 50 feet in the air and got stuck at the top of a pine tree! My son was real upset I had to replace Joe when the old one fell out of the tree he was pretty beat up! He looked like he was a POW and took a beating.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Or battery charger on a no start and the cord is laying under the snow.


----------



## GMH (Dec 31, 2013)

Last year my neighbor tried to eat his chain link fence with his. I had to lend him my wire cutters to cut it loose.


----------



## sr71 (Mar 25, 2013)

I sheared a pin on a newspaper (in a weatherproof plastic bag).....


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I'd love to know the story behind this one


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> I'd love to know the story behind this one


----------



## BB Cub (Jan 10, 2012)

I tried popping a rabbit out of my chute. heard a thunk and shut the augers off and back it up to see what I hit. checked shear bolts and kept on going.gayland


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

BB Cub said:


> I tried popping a rabbit out of my chute. heard a thunk and shut the augers off and back it up to see what I hit. checked shear bolts and kept on going.gayland


I heard a story about a frozen squirrel getting stuck in someone's once.


----------



## BB Cub (Jan 10, 2012)

it was a surpise to me when I back my snow blower up and took a look. we got about 8 in and its blowing and drifting right now here in nw ohio.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

sr71 said:


> I sheared a pin on a newspaper (in a weatherproof plastic bag).....


Somebody on here a few days ago caught a newspaper in the blower.... Set fire to it and burned it out. Can't remember who it was.


----------



## Ohiocowboy1277 (Dec 29, 2013)

I've caught a bunch of stuff in mine some kinda strange others not really none of them ever did any damage . some of them include a downspout that had fallen off and got buried in the snow car parts such as brake pads spark plugs air filters ect . toys sticks dead birds garden hoses electrical cords . the funniest by far was a dead squirrel as i happened to pass by my brothers truck who's window was frozen open i heard 2 thuds as it passed through the blower and when he got in his pickup to leave he had a frozen squirrel head on the dash and the rest on the drivers seat he freaked out


----------



## nick53 (Jan 3, 2014)

the last snow storm we got in Pa. I always blowout my neighbors, but this time one neighbor had a planter box in front of there drive, I hit it broke a sheer pin then the other neighbor has a fence that had peace's of the wire from the fence sticking out under the snow got sucked up in the auger an pulled the auger straight up like the snow blower was trying to clime the fence then the blower leaked oil all over there driveway. by the way we put there new driveway in last September not good, then had to drag .with no engine, the blower back to my house to replace the oil. 
helping out is fine but don't need all the other problems.


----------

